# Was muss ein neuer Ego shooter Haben



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Februar 2012)

nun müssen heutige neue Ego shooter immer ein militär Thema haben ? Muss immer ein Krieg als Story Grundlage haben ? Muss immer Terrorismus als Bösewicht herhalten ?

 Dies gilt besonders im Multiplayerteil.
 Warum finde ich Call of duty 4 Multiplayer so gut ? 
Ist es das Thema, für mich "NEIN". 
Ist es das Gameplay "Ja" 
Ist es für mich das gewinnen "nein"
Ich finde beim MP teil von MW1 (cod4) die neuen Spielmodi und Belohnungssystem gut, man kann was erreichen, man hat Ziele im Multiplayer 
Und nicht wie Früher lediglich zu gewinnen was meist nicht ging in einen Public Match.
Man wird nicht auf das schnöde " ich bin besser als du" reduziert sondern erreicht seine eigene Ziele. Wenn man gewinnt ist das ein Bonus, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Das ist mein Grund weswegen ich COD mag.

 Nun was kommt danach ?
 Ich finde das dass Thema Militär, Terrorismuss und WW2 ziemlich ausgelutscht ist. rein von der Story her macht so was kein Spaß mehr
 Da wäre die frage würde ein Ego Shooter mit einer anderen Story und Thema mit gleichen Multiplayer wie cod 4 auch diesen Erfolg haben ?
 Thema Western Indianer gegen Cowboys, scify , Maschine gegen Maschine, nur Nahkampf ohne Schusswaffen, Guerilla Krieg gegen Söldner

 Dieser ganze Ami pathos geht mir nähmlich langsam aufn Geist. Hatt einer noch Ideen


----------



## Sethnix (20. Februar 2012)

Ich fande z.B. den MP von Sektion 8 eigentlich ganz gelungen...

War zwar meistens auch nur töete so und so viele leute bzw. bekomme so und so viel Punkte im Team, aber es gab zwischen drin immer mal wieder "Events" wie z.B. eskortiere den "LKW" zu Punkt xy...

Zudem hätte ich gerne mal einen Ego-shooter gesehen, welcher ohne Waffen bzw. Militär auskommt ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

WW II wird doch schon seit einiger Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr bedient. Ich würde es mal begrüßen bei WW II Szenarien den Deutschen spielen zu dürfen. Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann ohne Ari, Rakteten und andere Luftschläge sowie keine Helis und Co. Eine glaubhafte Geschichte sowie Krisengebiet


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2012)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Zudem hätte ich gerne mal einen Ego-shooter gesehen, welcher ohne Waffen bzw. Militär auskommt ^^


 
Streng genommen würden zu den Ego-Shootern auch Portal und Minecraft zählen...

Brink hatte einen Multiplayer, wo man Ziele erfüllen musste, allerdings wird das ja so gut wie gar nicht mehr gespielt...


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte gerne mal wieder nen Ego-Shooter OHNE Multiplayer.
Einen Titel in dem sich die Entwickler voll und ganz dem Singleplayer verschreiben --> geile Story, richtig gute KI, verschiedene Lösungswege, Bombast Präsi usw. 
Und das ganze mit einer Spiellänge von sagen wir mal 15-20 Stunden.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag ja auch multiplayer-titel.....ich zocke gerne BF 3 und ab und zu auch mal CoD, aber so langsam reichts mir damit.
In welchem "Universum" die ganze Sache angesiedelt ist, ist mir ziemlich egal.....Unreal 4, Mass Effect - Egoshooter^^, Far Cry(habe noch Hoffnung für den 3. Teil).
Oder von mir aus auch eine Art GTA in Ego-Perspektive.....mit dem Nahkampfsystem von Riddick und Shootereinlagen wie Max Payne

Grüße


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2012)

@aloha: Deus Ex: Human Revolution hast du schon durch?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Streng genommen würden zu den Ego-Shootern auch Portal und Minecraft zählen...
> 
> Brink hatte einen Multiplayer, wo man Ziele erfüllen musste, allerdings wird das ja so gut wie gar nicht mehr gespielt...


 
Brink ist zu komplziert für die meiste,.aber mich störrt die lächerliche umsetzung
Kollosionabfrage und cliüpping fehler, autoaim und kein kimme korn zielen. kein legen und knien. Sowie kein Sprint als Ego shooter  der neuen generation ist das echt zuwenig
Zudem fehlt bei dem Titel die motivation, alles ist schon bei beginn des Spiels freigeschaltet. wozu Spiele ich dann das Spiel wenn nix zu erreichen ist? SP sowie MP

@Hansvonwurst

deus ex isn RPG zwar mit viel shooter einlagen aber ein RPG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

So etwas wie die Mafia Reihe war ja auch nicht verkehrt mit Bandenkriegen. Könnte ja auch ala James Bond sein also so in der Art von Splinter Cell mit etwas mehr ballern.
Edit:
Kann auch gerne WW I sein


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2012)

@Hansvonwurst

na klar!
Deus Ex ging auch schon in die richtige Richtung.
Noch kuhler wäre es gewesen wenn die Städte in Deus Ex größer und dynamischer gewesen wären, und wenn ich mich noch an das Steuer eines "Fünfte-Element-Wagens" hätte setzen können usw. usw. + achja eine Grafik wie in der Samaritan-Demo!

*hust* ich weiß es geht ja gerade um Ego-Shooter, aber der absolute Hammer wäre Shenmue 1+2+(3? heul) mit aktueller Grafik aber der Rest halt unverändert. *schwelg*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kann auch gerne WW I sein


 
Ein WWI Spiel würde natürlich ein ganz anderes Gameplay als die bisherigen Shooter (und einen hohen Frustfaktor) haben...
Interessant wäre auch ein Spiel im 19. Jh, z.B. 1848 mit den Revolutionen...
Oder der Deutsch-Französische Krieg oder der Bruderkrieg...


----------



## Blutengel (20. Februar 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne mal wieder nen Ego-Shooter OHNE Multiplayer.
> Einen Titel in dem sich die Entwickler voll und ganz dem Singleplayer verschreiben --> geile Story, richtig gute KI, verschiedene Lösungswege, Bombast Präsi usw.
> Und das ganze mit einer Spiellänge von sagen wir mal 15-20 Stunden.


 
Und ganz WICHTIG!

Ohne diesen ganzen Plattformsch... Origin Steam und Co!!!


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Quali stimmt, habe ich nichts gegen steam.
Ist zwar ein anderes Thema aber ich persönlich hatte mit steam noch NIE irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten....verbindet immer, updated immer + Downloadrate IMMER hervorragend!
Mit dem z.B.: Ubi-Launcher siehts da schon ganz anders aus, man hört immer nur schlechtes!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein WWI Spiel würde natürlich ein ganz anderes Gameplay als die bisherigen Shooter (und einen hohen Frustfaktor) haben...
> Interessant wäre auch ein Spiel im 19. Jh, z.B. 1848 mit den Revolutionen...
> Oder der Deutsch-Französische Krieg oder der Bruderkrieg...



Einen großartigen Unterschied sehe ich da nicht unbedingt, wenn man es als Singleplayer gestalten würde ( was ja als solches auch Seltenheitswert hat ).
Im Bereich vom WW II fand ich Saboteur ganz erfrischend, auch Commandos in 3D wäre mal was gewesen


----------



## Rizzard (20. Februar 2012)

Für mich muss ein neuer Shooter im Grunde wie BF3 sein, mit ein paar ausgemerzten Schönheitsfehlern und hier und da ein Szenarien-Wechsel.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Februar 2012)

der singleplayer muss mal mehr als 10h betragen 
der multiplayer braucht teamplay (bfbc2)

rest ist mir wurscht ob im krieg, unter wasser, aufm mars oder sonst wo


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Februar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Was muss ein neuer Ego shooter Haben


 
Einen gescheiten Gamedesigner, kein unspektakuläres Militär Szenario, Bioshock Infinite räumt auf.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist auch eine Hoffnung. Nur hätte ich gern einMP der so beliebt wird wie COD
Und nen serverbrowser sowie MP bots


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich will einfach mal so n Spiel haben das "Leben" heißt.
Man ist in einer Ego-Perspektive und kann machen was man will.
Wie bei GTA, nur noch intensiver.
Man kann wirklich ALLES machen was man im echten Leben auch machen kann.
Schnell fahren -> Geblitzt -> Rechnung
Jemanden ermordet -> Gericht/Flüchten ->Knast/Verdeckt bleiben.
Und dann die ganze Welt bereisbar mit der Grafik der Samaritan-Demo.

Das wär cool.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Februar 2012)

Nur das Spiele nichts mit Realismus zu tun haben, ein gutes Spiel packt den Realismuss bei Seite um eines zu sein.


----------



## Pagz (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mir mal wieder einen Multiplayershooter wünschen, indem es nicht auf die K/D ankommt, sondern nur darauf, dass dein Team gewinnt
Hatte gehofft Dice würde in diese Richtung gehen mit Bf3, leider war es dann doch die entgegengesetzte Richtung


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal wieder einen Multiplayershooter wünschen, indem es nicht auf die K/D ankommt, sondern nur darauf, dass dein Team gewinnt
> Hatte gehofft Dice würde in diese Richtung gehen mit Bf3, leider war es dann doch die entgegengesetzte Richtung


 
musst du wohl oder übel TDM zocken


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Februar 2012)

Hachja, da hätte ich so viele wunderbare Ideen.
Einen "Realismus" wie in ArmA, mit der optischen Zerstörungsqualität eines BF3.
Das Ganze dann in einer Welt mit der Große von Skyrim oder GTA SA und einer realistischen Bevölkerung, eine sich, je nach Geschehnissen bewegende Kriegsfront zwischen 2+ Fraktionen...
Vorallem eine zivile/militärische Ebene, z.B. Städte die sich wie ein GTA anfühlen etc *träum*


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde lieber mal beschreiben, was mich immer wieder bei Shootern stört. Das mag jetzt vielleicht etwas kalt und abgestumpft klingen, ich betrachte es aber einfach ganz nüchtern und so neutral, wie es ist. 

Ein Kopfschuss (man möge sich einfach mal ins Gedächtnis rufen was dieser Begriff eigentlich so mit sich bringt) - ist ein Kopfschuss. Ein Konfliktszenario, das so schwarz-weiß ist, wie schwanger zu sein, oder Aids zu haben - ein bisschen _gibt es nicht_. 

Was man jedoch immer wieder sieht, auch und (leider) gerade in Spielen die sich ernst nehmen und sich einen relativ hohen Grad an Realismus zubilligen, ist, dass man mit normalen Waffen, wie Sturmgewehren, MPs und Pistolen mehrere (Kopf-)Schüsse braucht, teilweise 3-4 (!). 

Wenn mich eine Gewehrkugel aus einem M4, geschweige denn einer AK-47 in den Kopf trifft... ja... was ist denn dann? Was es auch ist, ich liege am Boden und stehe nicht mehr auf. Wenn ein Spiel wie BF3, das ansonsten spielerisch eingentlich alles richtig macht, DAS mal berücksichtigen würde - ich würde viel fluchen und mich drüber aufregen, aber ich wüsste dass ich auf solche Selbstverständlichkeiten zurückgreifen kann und mit viel Training (viel, weil ich so ein "kopflastiges" Szenario zuletzt bei CS hatte und das lernt man nicht mal eben in einem Monat...) selbst übel austeilen kann. 

Das lässt sich fortsetzen, zB. durch den Umstand, dass ich mit einem Kaliber 50 MG fast 7 Schüsse brauche, um jemanden niederzustrecken - und das auf Hardcore! .______. Was allein EIN Treffer anrichtet will ich mir nicht ausmalen...

Sowas macht mir ein Spiel kaputt, weil alles so real, aber dann doch so albern und irrwitzig wirkt.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber mal beschreiben, was mich immer wieder bei Shootern stört. Das mag jetzt vielleicht etwas kalt und abgestumpft klingen, ich betrachte es aber einfach ganz nüchtern und so neutral, wie es ist.
> 
> Ein Kopfschuss (man möge sich einfach mal ins Gedächtnis rufen was dieser Begriff eigentlich so mit sich bringt) - ist ein Kopfschuss. Ein Konfliktszenario, das so schwarz-weiß ist, wie schwanger zu sein, oder Aids zu haben - ein bisschen _gibt es nicht_.
> 
> ...


 
da hast du recht. aber sobald Dice oder sonst wer ein spiel entwickelt, das in dieser richtung realistisch wäre hätten wir nach nicht einmal einer woche alles voller flames "die waffen/gegner sind alle overpowered!".
dabei bedarf es einfach nur ein wenig übung.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Februar 2012)

Ich differenziere zwischen Multiplayer und Singleplayer.
Im Singleplayer brauch man verdammt noch mal eine gute Story, krasse Inszenierung, ein paar Twists, viel Abwechslung, etwas Freiheit, optionale Quests und erinnerungswürdige Momente. Viel davon macht Call of Duty, vorallem in MW2 sehr gut. Ich meine das Ende ist einfach nur geil. Leider ist man sehr eingeengt, es ist zu kurz und die Story ist größtenteils Hanebüchen und wird schnell durch Funksprüche erzählt. Über die eigenen Charakter erfährt man sogut wie nichts, genau wie über die anderen.

Ein Gegenbeispiel ist Far Cry 2. Abgesehen von der allgemeinen Kritik: Es war mir zu offen. Die Inszenierung fehlte fast komplett, Story war langatmig und nicht spannend. Jetzt, wo die ersten Trailer zu FC3 da sind, bin ich optimistisch, was den Singleplayer angeht. Das Setting gefällt, die Story ist zwar, von dem was man bisher sah, nicht das allerbeste (Urlaub auf Trauminsel, Tusse wird entführt, man sitzt auf der Insel fest) aber da ist genug Potenzial für Spannung, fette Action und schöne Landschaften.

Nun zum Multiplayer.
Was mich an den allermeisten Spielen stört, ist der Individualisierungswahn. Hier 5 overpowerte Sturmgewehre, der Granatwerfer ist zu stark, die Pistolen können nichts... ja dann lasst es doch weg. Der CoD4 Promod macht es vor. Es gibt, in vielen Variationen, nur drei Waffen. Die AK47, die Desert Eagle als Zweitwaffe, und eine Sniper (M40? Keine Ahnung). Mehr brauch man nicht. Gebt jedem die selben Waffen, vielleicht die Auswahl zwischen Sturmgewehr, Shotgun und Sniper und fertig.


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> da hast du recht. aber sobald Dice oder sonst wer ein spiel entwickelt, das in dieser richtung realistisch wäre hätten wir nach nicht einmal einer woche alles voller flames "die waffen/gegner sind alle overpowered!".
> dabei bedarf es einfach nur ein wenig übung.


 
Jaaaahahaa!  Es bleibt wohl ein Utopia, die Balancing-Keule sitzt einfach zu locker...



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Der CoD4 Promod macht es vor. Es gibt, in vielen Variationen, nur drei Waffen. Die AK47, die Desert Eagle als Zweitwaffe, und eine Sniper (M40? Keine Ahnung). Mehr brauch man nicht. Gebt jedem die selben Waffen, vielleicht die Auswahl zwischen Sturmgewehr, Shotgun und Sniper und fertig.



Klingt echt geil.  Et-was mehr könnte es schon sein, noch die USP und das M4 vielleicht, dann wäre ich auch glücklich. Man muss ja als US-Soldat nicht mit einer Kalaschnikow rumrennen. 

Aber weniger ist mehr, der Meinung bin ich auch hin und wieder.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Februar 2012)

Viele Glauben ja das COD4 bis 8, das Waffen balancing seie unfair und manch Waffe ist zu einfach zu handhaben.
Nun Überaschung in COD4 und6 ist definitiv kein unterschied bei den waffen lediglich Schussfrquenz und rückstoß varieren, aber leider gilt das nur für den anfang einer Waffen nutzung (ersten 75 abschüsse)
danach sind alle waffen n sachen schaden und rückstoß, treffer wackel effekt. Genau gleichEgal wie die waffe heisst waffenschaden und trefferefekte sind identisch.
lediglich Black ops macht da ein wenig anders.der rückstoß der waffen verändert sich nicht. Das ist schonmal gut und deswegeen ist black ops im MP am besten (kommt an COD4 ran), außer bei einigen die lag problematik. Woran das Liegt weiss ich auch nicht.

COD 8 schiesst den Vogel komplett ab, jede waffe schon ab anfang gleich im Schaden zielgenauigkeit und rückstoß. viele scharfschützen gewehre sind sogar ohne rückstoß. lag probleme, Vorteilnahme des host und zuletzt auich noch ungünstige maps.Eigendlich sehr für rumrennen und ballern.
nun wäre es fair würde keiner nen vorteil dadurch bekommen.Aber es ist mittlerweile Sitte in COD8 nen wallhack zu haben. Die lobby zu zwangwechsel bei zu niedrieger eigener ping und es wird durchn bug versucht die ping anderer zu beeinträchtigen.ziel wie immer Vorteil fürn cheater.
Dazu kommt das unsägliche quickscope, oder wie ich es nenne noop sniper. Hätten die das so gemacht wie bei cod4 oder cod7 wäre es fair (ohne quickscope)
zur qualifikation
196 Std MW2 Und das zieht sich leider fehlt dem game nen serverbrowser und einstellbare MP bots
80 Std MW1 da war ich fast fertig mit dem waffen herausforderungen sniper klasse liegt mir nicht
90 Std black ops bin dabei Die Standard maps gehen mir aufn Geist, aber 14€ je Mappack................. Nee activision träum weiter.Wann kommt endlich ein weekenddeal mit 50%
~12 Std mw3 freeweekend. zu kleine maps, viele cheater, mehr als bei MW2 und das ist nee leistung


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Nun zum Multiplayer.
> Was mich an den allermeisten Spielen stört, ist der Individualisierungswahn. Hier 5 overpowerte Sturmgewehre, der Granatwerfer ist zu stark, die Pistolen können nichts... ja dann lasst es doch weg. Der CoD4 Promod macht es vor. Es gibt, in vielen Variationen, nur drei Waffen. Die AK47, die Desert Eagle als Zweitwaffe, und eine Sniper (M40? Keine Ahnung). Mehr brauch man nicht. Gebt jedem die selben Waffen, vielleicht die Auswahl zwischen Sturmgewehr, Shotgun und Sniper und fertig.


 

ich finde Bad Company 2 hat das mit dem Waffen-Balancing ganz gut hinbekommen. Es gibt zwar viele waffen, doch die Leichten MG's sind ja nur für die Sanis. klar kann man im spiel welche aufheben, aber das ist ja überall so.

und die pistolen sind auch ganz gut. ich renn immer mit der M9 (die anfangspistole) rum und hab bereits 3 Goldsterne - tendenz steigend


----------

